# Heuerbuch bei Gothic2



## Miti (29. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab eine Frage zu Gothic2 Nacht des Raben, ich hab bei einem alten Speilstand im Piratenlager das Heuerbuch gefunden, indem steht, das francis sich unerlaubt heuer zukommen lässt. Da ich aber durch einen unglücklichen Zufall nicht gut auf Greg zu sprechen war konnte ich es nicht petzen.
Ich habe jetzt ein neues Spiel angefangen, finde das Buch aber nichtmehr, wo ist es nochmal, wäre net wenn mir das jemand veraten könnte.


----------



## HanFred (29. Oktober 2004)

http://www.google.ch/search?hl=de&q=gothic+2+heuerbuch&meta=

erster treffer:


Spoiler



Nach Informationen von Saturas begegnen die Banditen allen Menschen äußerst feindlich, die nicht die Rüstung der Banditen tragen. Um also ungehinderten Zugang zum Banditenlager zu bekommen, musst du dir zuerst eine solche Rüstung besorgen. Angeblich sollen die Piraten eine solche besitzen.





Spoiler



Sprich mit Alligator Jack darüber, dann bestätigt dieser diese Vermutung.





Spoiler



Im Piratenlager angekommen, erhältst du die Information, dass sich die gesuchte Rüstung wahrscheinlich innerhalb von Gregs Hütte befindet, diese wird aber von Francis, dem Stellvertreter bewacht.





Spoiler



Er besitzt den einzigen Schlüssel zu Hütte, den du ihm erst einmal abnehmen musst.





Spoiler



Das geht entweder mit Taschendiebstahl, mit roher Gewalt, du gibst ihm 2000 Gold oder du suchst in einer Höhle im nahegelegenen Canyon nach dem Heuerbuch von Francis. Mit den Notizen darin kannst du Francis erpressen und bekommst den Schlüssel.





Spoiler



Bist du erst einmal in Gregs Hütte, wirst du aber feststellen, dass sich zwar eine Menge nützlicher Sachen, aber eben nicht die gesuchte Rüstung darin befinden. Sobald du wieder aus Gregs Hütte kommst, steht genau der vor dir und verpasst dir die nächsten Aufträge.





Spoiler



Erst danach kannst du dir die Rüstung von Bones abholen.


----------



## Voodoo-Priester (29. Oktober 2004)

war die antwort net etwas zu lang???   

das geht doc hauch einfacher 

Im canyon erste mine rechts! schatz ausbuddeln -> fertig !


----------

